# 5.1 surround sound?



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

One mod I plan to do this spring in our 2004 26 RS is add a home theater system. I will remove the underpowered, bad sounding CD unit from under the TV shelf and replace it with this:

http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.jsp?c=1&...&qp=0&oid=76479

Package includes 5 small, but powerful, cube speakers so the camper won't feel smaller with big bricks hanging on the walls. Will mount the speakers to the wall with small screws or velcro strips so they can be removed (when sliding the queen bed in) and when going to storage. A 50-watt subwoofer is more than adequate for a trailer (will be placed under the couch), and the receiver has Dolby Digital, Pro Logic, and DTS decoding. Since plasma screens don't work well at elevation, I would probably opt for the largest TV that will fit in the shelf space.

Anyone else do something this ridiculous to their camper? For only $150, WHY NOT!

Randy


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Sweeeeeet.























I agree for $150 why not. I had not thought about anything this "ridiculous". What about the speaker wires?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You camping or watching movies


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Exactly...is this really camping? Hey, we have toilets, refrigerators, ovens, heaters, etc. Yes, adding a camper theater system is still camping.

This would ONLY be for the late nights after we are all camped out for the day. You know, the fire is out, the kids are in their bunks with the sliding curtain closed, and we put "Too Fast, Too Furious" in the DVD player and turn it up! Ha!

Yes, the speaker wires would have to be hidden as best as possible. I probably would put the two rear surround speakers on both sides of the couch. The center speaker would go above the TV, and the left and right channels....hmmm...not sure there. But you are correct, speaker placement will consider how well I can make the system "invisible." I wonder if I can place the cube speakers in the existing ceiling speaker holes after removing the factory speakers.

Randy


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

This might be another topic, but did I read in one of the threads that the existing tv wiring will not work for satellite connections? I like to hook my cable up to the Outback while it's in the yard and would like to connect satellite too.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Yeah, the stock unit does sound pretty weak. We go motorcycle riding and tent camp in the desert (my boys love it) in November, March, and April and we watch DVDs in the tent after the campfire goes out but when we're with other friends we play cards and board games. for loud music I have my MP3 player though.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I guess I'm no better since I set up my satellite dish and watch tv after my hot shower the kids have gone to bed and the air is on, now that's camping









DJD, I wasn't able to get my satellite to work with the factory wiring. I've read that others have been able to though. I wound up installing a jack thru the wall right where the tv shelf is and I hook in my satellite cable there.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I keep a 20 inch TV and DVD player in my OUTBACK. I also travel with DISH NETWORK SATELITE as well. We may watch a little news in the morning and then some movies late night or during bad weather. Nothing like 7 HBO channels, or DVD in the woods!

I don't have any home theater in the OUTBACK yet. (although, I could drag my YAMAHA system out there!










For those interested...I tried many ways to hook satelite to the cable system. I have a DIGITAL SPLITTER hooked up at the booster. One line goes to the booster, one to the satelite receiver. I mounted a new cable plate on the ceiling next to the factory one, and stretched new RG 6 cable from there to the receiver on the other side of the trailer to the TV. When I get to the campground, I set up my portable dish mount, hook the cable to the factory outside cable connection, and aim to the satelite. Bingo....digital TV.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes Randy, that sounds serious. But you are right, for $150 I imagine you'll have the finest sound system in the campground.

I also agree that the little stock radio/CD player and speakers are pretty weak. I wonder if anybody has done the simpler job of simply replacing the radio and speakers with something more substantial? I've been looking at the "under cabinet" style setups made for kitchens, but can't find anything that runs off 12V power, has external speaker inputs, but still is an upgrade from the stock unit. I figured if I found something, I could also upgrade the in-ceiling speakers with some nicer ones and have a pretty decent sound system for an hours worth of work.

Anybody have any ideas?

Chet.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The under the cabinent factory radio/CD player can be modified with a second set of speakers very easily. You can then shut them off with the switch, and use your add on speakers.

I would like to buy a nice (in dash) car stereo/ CD player and install it somewhere with a set of speakers.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My thought exactly ND. My current plan is to ditch the factory CD/Radio into the closest trash can followed by the .99 cent speakers Outback installed in the ceiling, one of which was disconnected and not working.

On my 28BHS, once the radio wires are disconnected they can then be fed through the microwave power cord hole withoout having to make any cuts. My intention is to then mount a decent quality car stereo in the wood filler panel above the microwave as it's the perfect width. After that even a pair of $40 Pioneer coaxial speakers will be a gigantic improvement over the stock ones. Looks like a fairly easy project.


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

I agree guys. The factory system that came in my 28rss was definitely not up to my standards.

So I took out the factory system, and replaced it with an Alpine car deck and 6-disc changer. Most of the connections needed are already present at the current factory unit, so it is a relatively easy project to accomplish. I mounted the Deck between the two cupboard doors above the sink, and the 6-disc changer I mounted to the ceiling inside the cupboard.

The factory speakers were pretty sad as well, so I stopped by Best Buy and picked up a pair of 6-1/2" Pioneer car speakers to replace the factory ones. The speaker replacement itself went real smooth, the only dilema is the fact that the factory only ran one speaker wire to drive both speakers in the ceiling. Naturally I wanted the "stereo" sound, so I fished two new wires through the ceiling from the cupboard where the deck is to the speakers in the ceiling.

I had thought about hooking up a couple of my amps to the deck, but it was clear to me rather quickly that the deck itself had plenty of power to drive the new speakers. The deck I put in has a volume scale of 1-35. It is plenty loud in the trailer at level 12 or 13, and at level 16 or 17 can be heard outside the trailer. My thoughts were: any more power would only annoy my neighbors in the campsite next to me.

The only other dilema I had was the fact that the factory cut a hole in the bottom of the cupboard where the old unit hanged that is about 8 inches in diameter. Wow, what an eye sore that was when I took the factory unit out. So I bought a paper plate holder from Camping World for about $4. It covers that nasty hole quite nicely and is a perfect fit.

I have not had a chance to snap any pictures of this project just yet, but will try to do so and post them this week for anyone who is interested.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have been interested in a mod like this. Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Here are the pictures for the stereo mod I outlined in my previous message.




























Click here for more information on the Pioneer Speakers I used


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very clean Phil. Looks good!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Very nice setup Phil!

Has anyone added any speakers outside? I was wondering if I could add something through the outside grill, figured it would be closed when I travled but would allow for some soft music without being over bearing.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Steve,

That sounds like a good idea. Maybe a pair of marine type speakers, as they will get wet when driving down the road. The stereo that is mounted in my unit has an A-A/B-B speaker switch on it. I suppose you could put one of those to the outside, and one to the inside.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That's what I was thinking too, I found a set of Pyle 5 1/4" speakers for a cheap enough price, but they look very deep which would cut into the storage under the sink.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey guts you could mount speakers in the grayish/green skirt just under the floor level, this will put them under the TT and easy to get to, then drill through the cabnet floor for the wiring, you have to be towards the outside to miss the plastic under cover but it should work and all you have in the cabnet is two little wires tucked into a corner. Kirk.

PS: I have also been thinking about upgrading the sterio and have been eye balling the space above the refrig, it should be open and clear and have enough room to mount a auto type radio, also a great place for a new shelf.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I like this topic.

I agree the factory under mount is not not to par. I was looking at the sony ICF-CD543RM c/w remote. This unit is not that expensive and the sound is pretty good. It also has a light underneath and takes up less space that the orginal.

My thought process was to replace the factory unit with the sony and replace the speakers with car speakers. The only probelm is that it requires 120V instead of 12V.

Any ideas how an inverter may help?

On the other topic of a plasma tv; how about utilizing a flat LCD TV HDTV monitor? I was thinking of a 17" 16x9 aspect ratio and mount it from the side of the cabinet instead of utilizing the table. There are mounting brackets that allow a tv to pivot as well as swivel. This way the tv will not be an issue with rear slide.

External speaker? Hmmm, I like the idea...has anyone tried wireless??

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We have the Sony unit you mentioned at home, very nice unit. But not being 12v would eliminate it for me, I think I can find a car stereo that will do as good and run off of 12v. We tend to dry camp on the weekends and that's when I'd like a little music, and I'd rather not get into running an inverter setup if I can help it.

For me though Plasma and wireless is to much, I want something decent but I'm not into spending that kind of money on my camper since I mostly go to get way from things like the TV, phones and computers. Great thing is we can each do what is best for us and our families.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Speaking of Plasma Tv's...

At the fire dept, the chief got himself a "COMMAND TRAILER" so he can run major incidents in a portable, sheltered location. He bought a CASITA TRAILER, and pretty much gutted it, and had it painted fire engine red. (we call it 'the tomato)
He had a wall cabinet built around a 42'' plasma Tv, with a 360 degree camera mounted to the roof. (not enough windows, I guess!) A couple of DELL COMPUTERS, and some serious radios systems are also onboard. Top it off with a HONDA EU3000 to run it all.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> the chief got himself a "COMMAND TRAILER" so he can run major incidents in a portable, sheltered location


Just how many major incidents do you get a year?









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Just how many major incidents do you get a year?


Probably one, but he does it in style!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Probably one, but he does it in style!


Especially in January....in ND


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Well...anything can happen...but it doesn't happen that often!


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Steve,

I ran across this pair of marine speakers yesterday. Maybe they would work for what you wanted to do. Sure can't beat the price.

Phil


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Great Phil, and only 2.5" deep too!

I wonder if they would fit in the ceiling? Humm many need to measure tonight.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

The CD player went out on our stock undermount unit. I gave it back to the dealer, who is supposed to get a replacement unit. I'm hoping that the replacement is not the same type, but it probably will be. Now that the 2005's are out, has anyone noticed if they're still using this substandard (IMHO) equipment? This is a golden opportunity to perform a modification of the sound system. If the dealer comes back with the same type unit, I may have to convince the boss







that it's just too much work to reinstall one that we're really not happy with. It's been a little while since the last post, has anyone found a good replacement?

Happy camping

Gary


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

hi ...we just got our 25rss...Im not sure about the insides or kind of cd palyer but I know our looks alittle diffrent ..its all silver not the white ...it seems to work fine so far. so maybe they have changed them.......

Kim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Kim...post a photo, can you?

Thanks, Randy


----------

